

LulzSec IRC leak: the full record - yread
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/jun/24/lulzsec-irc-leak-the-full-record

======
m4tt
They have been on Pastebin for over two weeks. Why they were framed as
exclusive is beyond me.

